# Bottle Opener Kit?



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

Are there any bottle opener kits out there? I would prefer a turning kit if they are even made, but just a wood kit of any kind would be great.

Does anyone know who sells them (if anyone)?

Thanks


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Look at http://www.pennstateind.com 
I believe I have seen them in their catalog.


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't see them. I guess I should have been more clear... I am looking for a bottle opener for beer, not a wine cork opener.

Maybe I am just missing it at PSI though.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Not sure about Penn State but Craft Supplies has one. Here is the link.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Projects___Kitchenware___Bottle_Opener___bot_opener?Args=

John


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

jdixon said:


> Not sure about Penn State but Craft Supplies has one. Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Projects___Kitchenware___Bottle_Opener___bot_opener?Args=
> 
> John


Thanks! (Of course it is a ridiculous sized drill bit that you need for it)


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Civil,
7/32" is a common size bit. You should be able to get one at your local big box store if you don't already have one. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure I have one. I didn't think about it before I wrote that. I just assumed it was another odd bit.


----------

